# Old style tub faucet cartridge Identification



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

This repro tub faucet looks just like a barclay products faucet but it doesn't use the same stems. Or at least not the barclay stems I keep seeing online and the ones I was given this morning that didn't fit. Our fixtures person had asked about the age of the faucet because there is a second style of stem. I guess I will have them order those or at least show me a picture. I just keep finding the wrong one online.



It's a semi generic 1/2" ceramic cartridge with bonnet threads but it has a longer, chrome stem with fewer splines than normal. If I can't find the appropriate ones I may try to "re-pack" the old cartridges with ceramic guts from some newer kohler or grohe ones. 



The homeowner says she isn't against replacing the faucet. It came with the house and she says she has had other issues with it. The cold stem is letting so much by that she is shutting the water off in the basement when the upstairs bathroom isn't in use. Some ahole installed it without stops and I didn't want to bother putting them in yet if we are going to be replacing the faucet anyway.


The original call was for a leak on the 4" cast iron coming from this 2nd floor bath through a chase to the basement. I opened the chase and replaced the vertically cracked piece and some stuff below in the basement.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I also attached a picture of a grohe style stem. The one I need doesn't have a gap/rim between the bonnet threads and the body threads though. It also doesn't have a retaining clip on the stem but does have the groove for one though the bonnet nut would not fit if it had that clip.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Those cartridges in the last picture are used by Belanger. I was about to order some more for my stock.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Randolph Morris


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Randolph Morris





Yeah, I found the randolph morris and sign of the crab faucets which look identical but couldn't find the cartridges online. I am going to tell our fixtures person it may be one of those two.










.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Those cartridges in the last picture are used by Belanger. I was about to order some more for my stock.



Those cartridges in that last photo are possibly the most common ceramic cartridges available and they are used in tons of faucets from grohe to waterworks to cheap faucets from the depot.














.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OMGOSH I think I found them. Kingston brass.


https://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Brass-KSRP1291HC-Replacement-Part/dp/B00JJ7YVD2/


https://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Brass-KSRP1291CC-Replacement-Part/dp/B00JJ7YSQ2/



And they are only 6$ a piece on the amazon!


----------

